# Java Fern dead



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

I recently lost all of my java fern. They were doing very nicely in a 10g aquarium and suddenly turned brown and died. The water change schedule is once a week for 50% with a gravel substrate . The roots were wrapped around the gravel and I moved a small clump of java fern to clean up the waste. There has been no change in chemistry that I monitor and the fish and all fine.

Did I effect the plant by moving it or is the water too clean (no fertilizer)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## memejan2012 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have one java fern, it doesnt look well either, I have better luck with Anubias---either on rock or planted in substrate. Also try out Spiralis, (tall grass) so far its survived by Pleco. :lol: 
anyway hope this helps as i'm new to this..better at household plants.. :wink:


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

The only way I've ever lost Java Ferns were from fish munching on them. These plants are extremely hardy. What kind of fish do you have in with them? Also, how deep is your substrate? I believe there is such a thing as planting them too deep, but I'm not positive.

I've always grown it in crevices of driftwood. It really thrives that way.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Java fern do best just tied off to wood, rocks, or tucked into crevices in hardscape. For me, planted java fern always seem to struggle. Another killer is too much algae on the leaves. Mine have done much better with a couple of nerites in the tank. Excessive browning for java fern may be an iron deficiency as well, a bit of iron rich ferts may help.


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks.

I think you could be correct about the algae Mccluggen. I have noticed some growing on the plants free floating roots. I will try adding some snails, as you suggested.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Check for new growth and pluck the dead leaves when they are about 75% dead. If you have any new growth the plant isn't dead. It's difficult to kill java fern


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

I have removed the brown leaves and noticed a large amount of blue green algae growing on my java fern's roots. The root base (?) seems green and viable, so I have left them in place to see if they'll sprout again. I have completed multiple water changes/gravel vacuuming and discovered a small number of snails in the aquarium. I had purchased some amazon frogbit at a fish auction and suspect there were some additional bonus gifts. lol

The algae seems to be settling down after thorough cleaning, so I am hoping my java fern will rally. I don't want to be that guy who managed to kill it!! lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The blue green algae is cynaobacteria. Yes, I would say you don't have enough nutrients. The cyanobacteria lives on leaking fluids of dying plants.

You can get rid of cyanobacteria by solving the problem that caused it (fert balance, which is not always easy) or treat with erythromycin according to package directions. But then it will come back unless you solve the problem.


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

@DJRansome It looks to be improving, but maybe I should scale back on my water changes. I don't want to add fertilizer or mess with the chemistry.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm, scaling back on water changes is never a good idea. What are your nitrates? You want to stay above 10ppm with plants I have found. But not go over 20ppm.

What other plants do you have in the tank? Maybe one of them is the culprit.

If you don't want to add ferts, I would definitely treat with erythromycin (you have an infection of bad bacteria) to get rid of the cyanobacteria and then try to get a balance. The erythromycin is not going to mess with your chemistry, just cure your ills.


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

My nitrates are very low (<10) and I have a few amazon frogbit that haven't been eaten. I'll try a broad spectrum antibiotic, but what do I add for fertilizer? Sorry for the newb question. =D


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A broad spectrum antibiotic may not help. Erythromycin (Maracyn) is what I have seen recommended and what worked for me on several occasions.

You can buy straight nitrate in a bottle (sold for aquarium plant fertilizers) or you can use a product like Flourish which has a mix of fertilizers with nitrate being the primary ingredient.


----------

